# Is this an Aulonocara Hueseri? ID



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

This adult was sold to me as a Hueseri. This guy is very credible and only sells Florida Peacocks...does not sell asian "juiced" fish...however, I'm not sure if this is a Hueseri or not. It almost looks like a Chitambe from pictures...the actinic led kind of over saturates the blues

[/URL
[URL=http://s298.photobucket.com/user/wharfrat77/media/IMAG0392_BURST004_zps27442351.jpg.html]


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it also looks like an Aulonocara Korneliae


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a Wild Caught Hueseri, currently he is around 4 ". Mine does not have the yellow/gold above the blue near the dorsal. Mine is yellow only on the underside. the line of where blue meets yellow runs from the bottom to the top diagonally from front to back, and its pretty well a solid transition, no leeching of colors together.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks more like Korneliae, which is from a near by area... maybe they got confused. Not sure if pure thou.

Hueseri have a more black dorsal, really that fish doesn't look like a Hueseri at all.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

noki said:


> Looks more like Korneliae, which is from a near by area... maybe they got confused. Not sure if pure thou.
> 
> Hueseri have a more black dorsal, really that fish doesn't look like a Hueseri at all.


agreed, mines dorsal is very dark blue to black. And the tail is opposite colored from this one. I dont believe this is a hueseri. I cant promise anything, but will try to get a pic of mine.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

This really looks like my fish both pics are spot on. Take a look at the pics and see what you think. I am just taken back why it was sold to me as a Hueseri this guy is very credible and gets them from Florida ponds. I saw the picture of an adult Hueseri and questioned it and that is why I posted. I then came across the pictures of the Korneliae and was like...hmmmm

heres link more on google

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=651


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

best pic I could manage. little dark but an honest representation.

DSCN0255 by creepyduo, on Flickr


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hueseri always seemed to look like this... yellowish belly, subtle blue body turning black in the dorsal with white tips. The body always seems kinda shorter rather than elongate.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> This really looks like my fish both pics are spot on. Take a look at the pics and see what you think. I am just taken back why it was sold to me as a Hueseri this guy is very credible and gets them from Florida ponds. I saw the picture of an adult Hueseri and questioned it and that is why I posted. I then came across the pictures of the Korneliae and was like...hmmmm
> 
> heres link more on google
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=651


I think the possibility of a Hueseri coming from a florida pond is questionable. They are kind of a rare fish in the states. Reason being to my understanding, the collection point is over 24 hours by boat from the natural habitat in Lake Malawi. They are not a super popular fish either, because they can be very shy. Mine isnt shy, at least not yet, because I got him alot bigger than almost every fish in the tank, so they dont attempt to bully him at all.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah I'm absolutely certain it's not a Hueseri...'m thinking it is a Korneliae though. They breed wild caught in Florida and go out of country for collection. I have seen plenty of Hueseri out here in SoCal we have a nice selection of LFS that have direct contact with breeders both from Florida farms and isolated.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

When I used to see the Korneliae, they seem to vary in whether they have a orange shoulder or not. Korneliae seems to be more active than regular Stuartgranti, and a lighter blue than regular Stuartgranti.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

This is a Tom Abbey pic of a Koreliae and this is definitely what my fish looks like...
 I get really ocd and particular when buying fish; therefore, I have expectations that I am buying the correct fish. I didn't get the fish I was told I was buying this time; however, it is still a beautiful and peaceful fish. My pictures in this post are pretty blah  They do not do it justice.


----------

